# Victoria's Secret Fashion Show tonight!



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

So how many of you married guys are so happily married that your wives would have no problem with you watching?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Too bad I'm on night shift tonight!:smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My wife won't care...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> So how many of you married guys are so happily married that your wives would have no problem with you watching?


My wife reminded me about it this morning. :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I have it set to record on dvr........that way the wife can pick out what she wants for christmas.....


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife is openly and unapologetically jealous…even their catalogs that show up see the trash before I see them :reading: :smt090 :smt091


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

No problem here, but ya seen one, ya seen em all..I'll watch house, it'll be better.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

When its on the girl and I usually watch it together :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My wife is one of the models. 























Well... could be.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I have it set to record on dvr........that way the wife can pick out what she wants for christmas.....


What "SHE" wants or what YOU want her to get?:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> My wife is one of the models.
> 
> Well... could be.


This comment is worthless without pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine could be too


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Mine could be too


Lets see the goods ship! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Lets see the goods ship! :mrgreen:


Okay 

Here are some model type pics she took a few years ago 

I believe I have posted them before...




























Here is one of when she was younger:


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice pics Ship...

Mine:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> This comment is worthless without pictures. :mrgreen:


This is my wife and youngest daughter.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, U guys. Where are everyone else's significant other's pics?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

You asked for it 
here's my ex..............


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Scooter... WOW! You must have married way up. She’s HOT!!! Kinda animated but HOT!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Shipwreck, your wife is very pretty. She reminds me of a friend I had in Alaska who was half Vietnamese and half Filipino. We use to hang out together and she would take me to various Filipino or Vietnamese restaurants. I hated her snacks though. Some kind of candy made from Sweet Potato. GROSS!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok, U guys. Where are everyone else's significant other's pics?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


>


ROTFLMFAO :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


>


From a guy I would have expected this but from a woman??????????:mrgreen: :smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082 :mrgreen:


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Talk about giving yourself a hand......


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


>


Well, at least your better half never complains.:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> From a guy I would have expected this but from a woman??????????:mrgreen: :smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082 :mrgreen:


Anyone who knows me offline would have been seriously disappointed if I hadn't done that!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SuckLead said:


>


You can't touch this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

